# Finally got an AR-15. Optics?



## CledusP (Feb 16, 2012)

My tax return came in and I decided it was time to get an AR. This is the one I got: http://www.dpmsinc.c...d=5428&cat=1891

It will be used mostly for coyotes and hogs. I normally hunt in open pasture, but occasionally in the woods. There are a lot of hills in my area so most of my shots are within 150 yards. And I hunt mostly in the evening and at night.

What optics/sights do you y'all recommend?


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Vortex....Great clarity, quality, & warranty... With a price tag that won't break the bank....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I use Nikon's almost exclusively but have been looking at the Vortex hard lately. Alot of guys on here use them and love the scopes. I would definitely look into them. Very reasonably priced too. Nice gun BTW !


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I also have a DPMS AR like yours. I currently use 2 different optics.
I have a SightMark Sure Shot Reflex Sight with the quick detach and I also have a Burris FullField II 3x9x40 with quick detach.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Sightmark-Sure-Shot-Reflex-Sight-with-Quick-Detach-Mount/753519.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dsightmark%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts&Ntt=sightmark&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products


----------



## CledusP (Feb 16, 2012)

Jonbnks said:


> I also have a DPMS AR like yours. I currently use 2 different optics.
> I have a SightMark Sure Shot Reflex Sight with the quick detach and I also have a Burris FullField II 3x9x40 with quick detach.
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Sightmark-Sure-Shot-Reflex-Sight-with-Quick-Detach-Mount/753519.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dsightmark%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts&Ntt=sightmark&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products


Is your rifle still dead on after swapping them out?


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

My rifle has remained dead on after swapping them. I make sure to use the same groove in the top rail every time. For the scope, I use the back groove, for the red dot, I use the forward most groove.

I'm using the *Burris AR-P.E.P.R. QD Mount*
*http://www.burrisopt...com/arpepr.html*

*I'*ve thought about adding a 1" riser for when I'm using the red dot because it seems a little low. I found the SightMark red dot scope at Cabelas, but there are several other places that carry them as well.

I used the FullField II rifle scope off my 30-06 so I had an excuse to buy a new 3x9x50 FullField E1 for the 30-06.

I always shoot any of my rifles before hunting just to make sure I haven't messed up the sights.

I know there are several scope manufactures that make them just for the 223.

If I had to choose between the red dot and the scope, I'd choose the scope everytime for hunting. Allows to to shoot distance and upclose.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Nikon Coyote Special.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> Nikon Coyote Special.


This is what I have on both my R-15 and my Stevens, on the LR308 I have the buckmaster. All BDC


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> Nikon Coyote Special.


That's what I have on mine and love it. I am still looking at the Vortex for my Savage 12 to get into more long range shooting.


----------



## CledusP (Feb 16, 2012)

Is there such a thing as too much zoom power?

I was discussing guns and scopes with one of my dad's friends this morning and he pulled a scope out of his gun safe and gave it to me. It's a Bushnell Banner 6x18x50mm. Figure I'll use this for a little while and see how I like it. Most of the reviews are good and you can't beat free.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes there is too much zoom, but it depends on the rifle's purpose. For coyotes I don't like anything more than a 4.5 as the lowest setting, because as the magnification increases the field of view decreases. So if your zoom is turned up you have a harder time fnding that coyote that is out at 150-200 yds or if you have a coyote jump up close in front of you it's hard to see anything but fur. If you do use a high power scope, and I do this no matter what i am hunting, keep the zoom set at it's minimum until you need more, then turn it up.
For scopes in general as a carrying rifle i prefer to keep the objective lens (not the eye end) to 40 mm as anything larger gets heavy and sticks up to far. But in the case of someone giving you a scope...Take it...And say thank you !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Free is always good ! I like Don's advice, keep it turned down. Can't tell you how many times I've turned mine up and had a scope full of fur or brush. Heard lots of other fail stories doing the same thing too. Oops..


----------

